# [SOLVED] Oc e8400



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Recently OC my 8400 to 3.6
My cpuz i noticed the core speed and multiplier fluctuated between 2400.0 to 3600.00 and x6 to x9
Is this normal? I was under the impression that it should always show 3600.00 and x9.0
My bios shows multiplier set at 9


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Oc e8400*

That's Intel speed step, reduces the multiplier when there isn't a need for speed, the idea is to run quieter and use less power. It can be disabled in the bios, gigabyte shows it as EIST there.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Oc e8400*

Thank you very much, well i see no need to disable that then.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Oc e8400*

Works the same whether it's on or not. I like to disable it, that way I get the full speed reading in cpu-z without having to run something. It can be a pain when your playing with your clock speeds a lot.


----------

